# 2012 comanche owners manual



## adie5 (Sep 6, 2008)

hello all - does anyone have a copy of the owners manual just for the ducato cab,ie operation of switches / cruise control etc, but not the not the habitation bit - thanks


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Go to the Fiat camper site https://owner.mopar.eu/uk/en/camper/registration?market=uk&lang=en
Register and enter your vehicle details then you can download what you require.

.


----------



## adie5 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi John - all done thanks - an excellent bit of information - kind regards -adie


----------

